# Fishy with scales



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

After a long hard afternoon of fishing , which included being drenched in a serious down pour of rain . I was finally rewarded with my largest Striper ever ... Funny how the pictures always look much smaller =)


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

That's a really good fish. Did you fish live bait....troll? I need to get a few more of those scaley things for the freezer...


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

We were doing our normal routine .. Drifting and bouncing the bottom in the swift tailrace waters of the dam . I was using a good size live shad with a 4/0 Kahle hook . I was also using a lighter set up than normal ... A 7'6" Centurion rod with an Abu Garcia Eon 6600 (much smaller than regular ambassadeur 6600) - It will hold about 165 yards of 20# test and that is exactly what I was using -- I have taken a liking to this Daiwa Triforce line .. Topped all that off with about a 1' leader (30# Cajun Red) , tied below a swivel that had 2 1oz egg sinkers above it . I like this set up at this time of year , because I can feel a 1#er bite and I feel I have enough back bone to take a large fish ..


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

What was the weight? 20 lb. ? That's good eatin size... for sure. I don't have enough experience fishing live shad (assuming that was your bait of choice) to know how to fish them. They die so easily that I'm reluctant to try to fish them in any other form that cut up... then I know they're already dead and leakin' fish attracting scent. Lots of guys in the James report catching stripers on chunks of shad while they're fishing for cats. I haven't had the "misfortune" LOL of catching a big striper by accident.... and just a few that has been caught whiel trolling, on purpose. Keep those pics coming in big guy...
Congrats on the new personal best Rockfish...
Tom


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That's a nice rock. They were biting like wildfire behind Pickwick last Tuesday. We were catching them just about every other cast on topwater baits. I hooked into one on a Zara Spook that evidently was a big fish heading the other way, and when I set the hook, (with drag too tight) my 7 1/2 rod snapped about 16 inches down from the tip. Wanted to cry. But I just grabbed the backup and continued catching.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*Catfish...*

Kudos,bro...That's a big, strong,healthy lookin' rockfish.Bet that was a blast.You didn't mention the weight on that critter.You're right about the camera not doin' most fish justice!Good one,dude.:cheers:


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

25#er and I cant wait to get back after some more -- I have a new shad pump coming , got my new Tsunami rod today and I think I will run into a big Blue eventually =)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*25 lb.er....*



Catfish said:


> 25#er and I cant wait to get back after some more -- I have a new shad pump coming , got my new Tsunami rod today and I think I will run into a big Blue eventually =)


I know how much drag a 20.4 lb.er will pull(my best),so I know you were in a battle there...again,congratulations.:mpd:


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

What's a shad pump? 25# is an awesome fish Wendell......


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Hawkeye said:


> What's a shad pump? 25# is an awesome fish Wendell......


Hey,Hawkster...I sure he means an bilge pump type water circulator for his bait tank.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

I have been doing some serious studying on keeping shad alive .. Seems I have always had the misconception that you need a large tank ... It has more to do with water flow and air in the water than anything else .. The water doesn't need to be too fast -- It will work them to death -- It also need air in it ... This new bilge pump is a 460 that pumps out tiny air bubbles with the flow .. I will let you know how it does ...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Burgess aerator...*

Hey Catfish, if this is what you bought, I think you will like it. I am on my second season with this aerator (Guides Pro model) and it has worked well with shrimp, shad (6 dz smaller ones), and about 15 6-8 inch piggy perch and croaker. I use a small motorcycle battery to power the aerator and it will run all day with no problem. So far, I haven't lost any bait. I usually pump additional water into the baitwell a few times and let it overflow for awhile. It works great. I think it was $39.

Here is the link:
http://www.burgess-mfg.com/baitaeration.html

Good luck.
Mike


----------

